# So what's it like??



## Weifallo (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello all.... My boyfriend and I are moving to Galesburg this fall and we are curious to know what the wheeling is like out there. 

We have some amazing wheeling out here in WA, but aren't really familiar with the types of trails/terrain MI has to offer... Does anyone have any pics of what we have to look forward to?? 

As soon as I hit the 15 post mark I'll get some pics of our rig(s) up for ya! 

Thanks!

~Andrea~


----------



## Weifallo (Jun 13, 2007)

Also... if there are any other local wheeling forums out there I'd love to hear about them. I'm just trying to get as much information as I can! :help:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out www.greatlakes4x4.com it is an off road forum site for the michigan great lakes area. Lots of good info there. I am not sure where galesburg michigan is at so I can not comment on the terrian. But majority of michigan is flat or hilly, sand, clay, and some rock. As well as swamp bogs through out the state. There is quite a few of good trails open to 4x4 trucks. But what ever you do pay anntention to trail markings.

www.mi.gov/dnr 

is a good site to get info on off roading, hunting, fishing, camping, and other recreation activities in the state of michigan.


----------



## Weifallo (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Weifallo said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it!


No problem by the way I am on greatlakes4x4 with the same screen name.


----------



## Weifallo (Jun 13, 2007)

well, i have my intro thread up over there... thanks for passing that along!


----------

